# #96 heads or not?



## assasn2k (Feb 10, 2009)

Okay now that my fuel problem had been eliminated, for as much as I know..... I have a set of #96 heads that i want to put onto my 350. Thus far they haven't been milled and still have the big valves in them with some port work. they also have Crane 99838 valve springs. I am going to run a Lunati Bracket Master II cam and lifters, Advertised Duration 292/ 292, Lift .490/ .490. right now i still have the 7h1 heads on. all i can find on them is that they are supposed to have a 7.6cr. i'm new to this, how much am i going to have to mill them to get a good CR out of the #96 heads with the cam or what is a good CR. i am downloading desktop dyno to help myself with it to see what CR would be optimal but i am sure you guys have a better insight than my laptop. lol thanks in advance guys.

-mike


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

You want to run from 9 to 9.5 to 1 with iron heads. For my 4oo with iron heads, I used a pair of iron heads with 87cc chambers, for about 9.2 to one. Runs well with 89 octane fuel. With aluminum heads, you can run 10 to one or 10.5 to one. Rule of thumb is, you need to run one full point higher compression with aluminum heads to to loss of thermal efficiency. Get the head chart out, and figure what cc's you need for your 350. Probably around 80-90 cc's, though..Good luck.


----------

